# El Mejor Espresso Torpedo Cigar Review - Yawn



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This does not taste anywhere near expresso. This is a mediocre smoke at best. Light taste, if any. This is a re-gift type cigar. Save your mone...

Read the full review here: El Mejor Espresso Torpedo Cigar Review - Yawn


----------

